# snoring mouthpiece



## RustyShackleford (Aug 2, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has any thoughts or experience with this anti-snoring device:

http://goodmorningsnoresolution.com/

Like many, I snore when I'm sleeping on my back. I have mostly trained myself to sleep on my side, where it's rarely a problem. But invariably I will at times roll onto my back and begin snoring - a problem for me and GF both. Another reason I'm interested in this is that sleeping on your back has ben recommended as a better sleeping position, notwithstanding the snoring problem.

A long-standing way of dealing with this is a "mandibular advancement device", a mouthpiece of sorts which (as I understand it) pulls your lower jaw forward slightly, so that your airway doesn't constrict. Apparently, for many people, the airway constricts because your tongue kind of sags downwards. The GMSS supposedly addresses this problem directly, by gripping the end of your tongue so it can't fall backwards.

The thing ain't cheap, $100 or so, but apparently there's a free 30-day trial, but since it ships from Canada they charge $20 worth of shipping and handling fees. Then, if you return it, you have to ship it back across an intenational border, for $20 or so. So it would cost roughly $40 to try the thing out if you return it.

Unfortunately I can find almost no un-biased information - only lots of advertisements and reviews that are clearly shills. It definitely is no good if you can't breath through your nose. Supposedly you can get a notion of its possible efficacy for you by consciously making a snoring sound, and then grabbing the tip of your tongue and seeing if you can still do it. If you can't, that's a good indication the thing might work for you.


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2014)

Rather than diagnosing and treating yourself, why not go to a sleep clinic and let the professionals evaluate what's going on and give you some educated recommendations?  You could start by making an appointment to see an ENT doc.  Rick


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 3, 2014)

I've had a sleep study, which determined that I'm not suffering from OSA (obstructive sleep apnea).   They did note that I had some episodes of apnea when sleeping on my back, but not enough for concern.   But they suggested I start training myself to sleep on my side.    So my interest in this device is more a "lifestyle" kind of thing; I'd like to not disturb my bedmate, and I think it would be better for me overall if I COULD sleep on my back.    Also, for me a specialist copay is $70, almost as much as this device, and if I got another sleep study, who knows what it'd cost.


----------



## bassJAM (Aug 4, 2014)

I bought a zquiet for my gf as she's the same way: if she's on her back she snores very loudly.  It worked really well for her until my dog found the mouthpiece and ate it.  Even after using it for about 6 weeks though she found it really uncomfortable, she usually would wake up in the middle of the night and take it out because her jaw would get sore.  

I've been planning on trying out the Good Morning Snore Solution next, there's just been so much going on and expenses due to our wedding I've been putting off pulling the trigger on one.  It seems to me that it might be slightly more comfortable though, and I finally got her to agree to try it.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 4, 2014)

My "Ex's" snoring bothered me for a while... Until I decided that if he was snoring at least I knew where he was at. Please note EX!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2014)

Did a sleep study myself . . . said I was fine . . . but I had some of the loudest snoring they had ever heard . . . which is why my wife kinda suggested I do the study.

My solution: I sleep downstairs. She sleeps upstairs. It's a bit like a 1950s TV sitcom as we have our own bedrooms and beds . . . but it works for us . . . lots more room in the bed now . . . except for when the cats all decide to hang out with us.


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 10, 2014)

I finally took a sleep study after my wife insisted i had sleep apnea.
The test was to be two nights, one without one with machine.
They woke me up after two hours already diagnosing me with SA.
I averaged 45 wakeups per hour. I have a new lease on life after getting the CPAP.
I would urge anyone who thinks they might have this to go get checked out.
I would wake up like i never slept, and with headaches. 
I now sleep like a baby and wake refreshed.


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2014)

If I had a snoring mouthpiece, I'd fire him.


----------



## mariajohnson (Aug 11, 2014)

Well for snoring problems I had rather prefer using some home remedies. These home remedies work for me, I have changed my sleeping position and avoid taking alcohol. These two steps certainly helped me to ease snoring. These home remedies work for those too who suffer from sleep deprivation. Also reducing weight helps to get rid of sleep disorders.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 15, 2014)

Like I said, I had sleep study and do not suffer from OSA.

Sleeping position: sleeping on my side mostly prevents snoring.   But I'll roll on my back in sleep and start snoring waking GF who then wakes me.   Plus, I think sleeping on back is healthier for musco-skeletal system, and definitely less problematic when sleeping in wilderness (which I do a lot), as sleeping bags and pads don't have as many issues.

Alcohol: I like "taking" alcohol


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 22, 2014)

Initial impressions: it DOES stop snoring (even when sleeping on back).   However, it feels kind of weird, and I've occasionally had trouble falling asleep and given up on using it that night.     I also find it pretty hard to fall asleep lying on my back; not sure why, as it feels comfortable and I frequently wake up (or, more to the point, am awoken) in that position - maybe I've trained myself to sleep on my side for too many years now.    So I'm thinking, given that I'm fine when sleeping on my side, and that I don't embrace being able to sleep on my back as much as I thought I would (at least not enough to withstand the discomfort of the GMSS), that I'm going to return it.    Not right away though, as they urge you to try it for at least 4 weeks, so I'm going to try.   Another thing, I showed it to my dentist, and he said there is a similar product, sold through dentists, that is actually cheaper and he believes would be more comfortable; he's going to get back to me on that.


----------



## MrBeasley (Jan 11, 2016)

Snoring devices are rubbish! The only thing that worked for me was getting a good snoring chinstrap was the only thing that helped, even though I looked like a freak lol


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 11, 2016)

MrBeasley said:


> Snoring devices are rubbish! The only thing that worked for me was getting a good snoring chinstrap was the only thing that helped, even though I looked like a freak lol


Apparently I have the gift of being able to snore with my mouth closed.   So chinstrap will not help.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 11, 2016)

Have wife sew a pocket in the back of your pajamas and sew in a tennis ball in the back.

I went to a sleep clinic and they ended up deciding I needed a CPAP, I couldn't tolerate. Turned out a major part of my sleeping problem was side effect of statins taken for cholesterol and some screwed up "plumbing" between my throat and my nose. I got a script for Nasonex which helps out with the "plumbing issue" and got rid of statins once I realized how many side effects they have.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

peakbagger said:


> Have wife sew a pocket in the back of your pajamas and sew in a tennis ball in the back.
> 
> I went to a sleep clinic and they ended up deciding I needed a CPAP, I couldn't tolerate. Turned out a major part of my sleeping problem was side effect of statins taken for cholesterol and some screwed up "plumbing" between my throat and my nose. I got a script for Nasonex which helps out with the "plumbing issue" and got rid of statins once I realized how many side effects they have.





RustyShackleford said:


> Wondering if anyone has any thoughts or experience with this anti-snoring device:
> 
> http://goodmorningsnoresolution.com/
> 
> ...




I have been using Pure sleep for years. Works well for me. https://puresleep.com/s30/homepage.php


----------



## jeanw (Feb 12, 2016)

Retired Guy said:


> I have been using Pure sleep for years. Works well for me. https://puresleep.com/s30/homepage.php


Heck we sleep in recliners.. ever since we moved in this blankety blank small house
Hubby even snores when recliner in upright postion and he even doesnt have his footpart up>even wehen he lost some weight he snored.. Yeah I told him about the alchol bit.. Bought him some of those "nose things"Breather rites Easier" I believe.looks lik nose bandaids.....
  He says I snore too....I am def not overweight He calls me" Olive oil" I eat late and snack lots most times so that why recliner for me. I cant breathe well thru the nose...
   already had the deviated septum route done years ago.....it still  the same
Hey I hear my tired man snoring now.....LOL


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2016)

Sort of the opposite of what you were looking for Rusty, but another option to consider.  A friend's father had a snoring problem, when he rolled onto his back after falling asleep, so his wife sewed a pocket into the middle of the back of each of his pajama shirts.  When they went to bed each night, she stuck a tennis ball in that pocket.  Problem solved.


----------

